# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  حدود العلاقة التعاقدية مع المحامي وإشكالات الخلاف

## أم خطاب

*حدود العلاقة التعاقدية مع المحامي وإشكالات الخلاف**من الطبيعي أن تنشأ الخلافات والمنازعات القضائية في أي تجمع سكني بين أي طرفين بسبب الاختلاف في وجهات النظر من الحقوق المكتسبة التي منحها القانون للأفراد أو الشخصيات الاعتبارية، ويلجأ عادة المختلفون إلى القضاء الذي كفل إيتاء كل ذي حقّ حقه، ويتم ذلك عن طريق محامي يكون له الحق بموجب توكيل موثق لدى الجهة صاحبة الاختصاص**. 

أما أن ينشأ الخلاف –وهو ما يحدث أحياناً- بين الموكل والمحامي فهذه حالة قد تكون غريبة بعض الشيء، لكون العلاقة بين الموكل والمحامي قد وضعت أساساً ليدافع المحامي عن حقوق الموكل**.

وللوقوف على الموضوع من وجهة نظر قانونية موقع** eSyria التقى المحامي الأستاذ** "محمد منصور العباس**" رئيس فرع نقابة المحامين في محافظة** "حماة**" بتاريخ 19/5/2009 وكان لنا معه الحوار التالي**:

* ما وجهة النظر القانونية في طبيعة العلاقة بين الموكل والمحامي؟**

** القانون افترض أن العلاقة القائمة بين المحامي وموكله هي علاقة حسنة قائمة على أساس التفاهم ودفاع المحامي عن حقوق موكله، ولذلك فإن قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة أعطى المحامي الحق أن يسلك الطريق التي يراها ناجعة في الدفاع عن موكله**.

* لكن الخلاف يحصل أحياناً، ما هي أسباب هذا الخلاف؟**

** لا بد لي أن أشير أولاً أن**المحامي** "محمد العباس**"العلاقة بين المحامي والموكل هي علاقة تعاقدية سخرت لدفاع المحامي عن حقوق موكله وتحصيلها، كما أن الوضوح والتفاهم قبل إجراء الوكالة شرط أساسي لعدم حصول الإشكالات، ومع ذلك فقد تنشأ بعض أوجه الخلاف نتيجة عدم التحديد والوضوح في العلاقة، وأغلب الخلافات التي تنشأ عادة هي خلافات على أتعاب المحامي**.

* وما هي المرجعية التي يجب أن يسلكها الطرفان في حال الخلاف؟**

** يفصل مجلس فرع نقابة المحامين بقضايا الأتعاب سواء أكانت مستندة إلى عقد خطّي أو شفوي مع مراعاة أهمية القضية والجهد المبذول ومكانة المحامي وحال الموكل بعد دعوة الطرفين سواء أكانت هذه الأتعاب ناشئة عن أعمال قضائية أو إدارية، لكونه الجهة التي وثقت أساساً عقد الوكالة بين الطرفين**.

* وكيف ضمن القانون حق الموكل؟**

** نص قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة أنه لا يجوز للمحامي أن يتعدى حدود وكالته،**مطرقة الصمت والعدلكما نص على أن يعطي المحامي لموكله بناء على طلبه ونفقته صوراً عن أوراق الدعوى، ولا يكون المحامي مسؤولاً عن الوثائق المودعة لديه بعد مرور خمس سنوات على تاريخ بدء القضية**.

* ولكن المحامي يمكنه في أي لحظة أن يعتزل وكالته وبالتالي أن يتنصل من مسؤولياته**.

** يحق للمحامي أن يعتزل الوكالة إلا إذا كانت مبرزة أمام جهة قضائية فلا يتم الاعتزال إلا ضمن الشرطين التاليين**:

1- بموافقة مسبقة من الجهة التي تضع يدها على الدعوى**.

2- تبليغ الموكل هذا الاعتزال عن طريق مجلس الفرع مرفقاً بموافقة الجهة القضائية المذكورة**.

كما أنه يحق للموكل أن يعزل محاميه، وفي هذه الحال يكون ملزماً بدفع كامل الأتعاب عن تمام المهمة الموكلة إليه إذا كان العزل لا يستند إلى سبب مشروع ويعود تقدير هذا السبب للمحكمة التي كانت ترى الدعوى أو إلى مجلس الفرع في الحالات الأخرى**.
منقول**أم خطاب as
* إذاً ما هو الحل النهائي لعدم الوقوع في خلاف الأتعاب بين الموكل والمحامي؟**

** على المحامي أن يتفق مع موكله على أتعابه خطياً، وهذا ليس أمراً ثانوياً بل هو أساسي لضمان حقوق الطرفين**.

من الجدير بالذكر أن القانون السوري قد عرّف الوكالة على أنها «عقد بمقتضاه يلتزم الوكيل بأن يقوم بعمل قانوني لحساب الموكل**».*

----------


## فارس ص

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شكرا لك يامن بعثت الي البهجه ولكل قاضي خاف الله قبل ان تحسب مجاملة ابن عمك السيد الساده خاف الله فانك تضيع حقوق القبايل لكن ربي حكيم على حكمك

----------


## أم خطاب

من اتقى الله في تعامله مع الاخرين سوف يكسب الدنيا والاخرة

خوف الله في كل شي 
شكرا للمرور

----------


## وقاد احمد

أذا لم تجد  عدلا في محكمة الدنيا ، فأرفع ملفك لمحكمة الآخرة فان الشهود ملائكة  والدعوة محفوظة والقاضي أحكم الحاكمين

----------

